# nhs funded treatment



## elaineUK (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been through an ICSI procedure last year which was nhs funded. As per the nhs letter , I am entitled to one full icsi cycles and 1 or 2 (dont remember correctly since i misplaced the letter) frozen cycles. My first icsi cycle was bfn so i am thinking of going in for a self funded cycle now. However the hospital says that I will no longer be eligible to take the nhs funding for any more frozen cycles either. Has anyone else been through similar situation and is this the regular practice ie if you self fund once then you are no longer entitled to take on the nhs funding anymore?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Elaine,

I have not heard of this I am afraid.  The only thing I have heard is the NHS not funding another fresh cycle if you still have frozen embryo's to be used?  I presume that because you have no frozen embryo's from this cycle then us far as they are concerned then this cycle is complete and you have had your funding?    

I know that where I live now you are allowed to have up to 3 fresh failed cycle's (Private or NHS in another area) and they will still fund for one fresh NHS cycle. 

Why don't you contact your local PCT and speak to them direct?

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------



## elaineUK (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

Thanks for getting back , yes I do think i'll talk to PCT . I guess i got a bit worried with the costs when i heard the nhs funding was all out...especially since i gave up my job to concentrate on the treatment... Anyways hoping for the best..!! 

And good luck on your upcoming cycle..!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Elaine, welcome to Fertility Friends. 



That particular rule does seem totally crazy to me; I mean, if you have a successful private cycle while waiting for your FET you'll be saving them money in the long run! 

Unfortunately, despite NICE guidelines, it does seem PCTs (or whatever they're called these days  ) make their own funding rules and it's really quite hard to challenge them. Not impossible though and I know INUK are a great source of support and information for funding related issues. Check this topic out and follow the link and you may be able to find some more out about the criteria and if there's a way to challenge it.

C~x


----------



## elaineUK (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot Caz, yeah it did sound funny cause if i am entitled to another cycle using frozen eggs then i should be getting it regardless of whether i go for a paid cycle in between . God knows how many attempts this may take so a bit of help would have been nice(even though one half of me is hoping  that my OH has a secret stash somewhere to take me to argc - the lesser the number of attempts the better for our body). i just got registered on the INUK and am going through their topics.. Was a particular topic you wanted me to look as cause i did not see any link in your post. Thanks again!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I apologise Elaine, I missed the link out 

Here it is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191709.0

C~x


----------

